# Molting What does it look like?



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Since I am new to this... just what does a molt look like?

Tiki is 14 months old. I have noticed a few small feathers here and there in the cage. Not a lot tho, today I see he has some rather bare spots under his wings and sort of behind the wings. He seems to be preening a lot also. I don't know how often they molt? Or if it is time now. 

Any ideas for me??


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, basically a moult looks like a burst pillow. LOL!! They start off with small feathers and gradually shed what seems to be every feather on their body. The feathers under the wings aren't quite as thick as feathers elsewhere, but if you think he is preening a lot and not really moulting, it could be an idea to check for mites.................now, don't ask me how you do that because I haven't a clue, it's just something that has come to mind. Somebody else will be able to help you more with this I'm sure. I don't even know why mites sprung to mind..........I haven't had a sip of coffee yet this morning, so I don't think my brain is in top gear yet.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

A moult is where new feathers come through with a covering over them, they are pin feathers. Then the old feathers start to fall out, and the new feathers are there already, so they kind of get a new body of feathers. You will also notice feathers in the cage!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

To check for mites you put a white cover over their cage at night and check it in the morning to check for mites little spots on the cover. Here is a link about molting http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/care/molting.html Hope this helps


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replys... I don't think it is mites. I think it is a mild molt or may get worse. From what I have been reading that is what it seems to be. He is hanging out in his cage again today... not sick, playing with his Tiki Hut... seems to be his bestest friend...  I am so thinking of getting another....


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Getting another tiel..........or hut??? 

I'm wide awake now....well, ish, I'm almost ready for bed again now. lol. I don't know what made me even mention mites this morning. It's just a moult, my two are both starting, there are quite a few feathers falling out of them. lol


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Another tiel!!!! Seems its just the natural thing to do... Right?????


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Another tiel is always the natural thing to do after tiel #1 has wormed their way into your heart.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL.... I guess so... just like when I got my Bandit, 2 months later I got Buffie... just couldn't have one.... so I guess another tiel would be in order. There is plenty of room in the cage for another. So wouldn't have to do another set up.  And I am so in love with the Tiker.... he is so darn cute...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> Another tiel is always the natural thing to do after tiel #1 has wormed their way into your heart.


That's exactly what happens. You get one tiel, they become your best friend and they make you love them so much that you would do anything for them.......then wham, they somehow make you think that you really have to get them a friend. Clever little critters ain't they?


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yup..they are... to clever!!!! Guess I just feel bad for Tiki being alone while I am at work. And yet, he has adjusted to my schedule quite well, so then I get another and have to go thro the same thing all over again.... Real smart thinking on my part!!!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

According to my bird vet, he thinks their skin itches a little when they are molting or growing feathers. It would me.  Could they be feeling them grow? Feathers seem to grow so fast.


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

My dad went out a few days ago and he felt like buying stuff for my bird. He bought vitamins, a mirror, and this special food, which stops/controls molting and helps keep feathers healthy. I see little differences, but its only been a few days.

~Blaze


----------

